# μηνυτήρια αναφορά



## Palavra (Jan 19, 2009)

Καλημέρα σε όλους,
έχω αυτόν τον όρο και δε με ικανοποιεί καμία από τις αποδόσεις που βρίσκω σε διάφορες πηγές. Κατ' αρχάς, από ό,τι με ενημερώνουν εδώ οι δικηγόροι, μηνυτήρια αναφορά είναι, ουσιαστικά, η αναφορά που περιέχει τη μήνυση, δηλαδή την καταγγελία αξιόποινης πράξης από τον ενδιαφερόμενο ή από τρίτον.

Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε criminal complaint (το οποίο λέγεται και information, βάσει, μεταξύ άλλων, του Black's).
*
Criminal Complaint*

A criminal complaint charges the person named or an unknown person with a particular offense. [...]
A criminal complaint must state the facts that constitute the offense and must be supported by probable cause. *It may be initiated by the victim, a police officer, the district attorney, or another interested party.* [...]

criminal complaint
A document, signed and sworn to by a victim or witness to a crime or by a police officer, alleging facts that give rise to a reasonable belief that a crime has been committed and that a person named in the instrument committed that crime. *Also called a complaint*.



Μόλις καταλήξουμε κάπου, θα ήθελα επίσης να συζητήσουμε και το _μήνυση/καταθέτω μήνυση _που επίσης δε με ικανοποιεί το πώς αποδίδεται στις πηγές που έχω βρει. Συνήθως χρησιμοποιώ το _charge (n.), file charges_. Και μετά θα σας αποτελειώσω με το _έγκληση_, αλλά δε θα σας πω ακόμα τι προτείνω :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Να καταθέσω κι εγώ εδώ για να βρίσκεται το _laying an information_ από το ODL:

*laying an information* 
Giving a magistrate a concise statement (an information), verbally or in writing, of an alleged offence and the suspected offender, so that he can take steps to obtain the appearance of the suspect in court. Information can be laid by any member of the public, although it is usually done by the police. If an arrest warrant is required, the information must be in writing and on oath. Objections cannot normally be made to information laid, on the grounds of formal defects or discrepancies between it and the prosecution's subsequent evidence. But if the defect is fundamental to the charge the information will be dismissed, and if the defendant was misled by a discrepancy, he may be granted an adjournment of the trial.​


----------



## pshleas (Jan 19, 2009)

*Καλή αρχή...*

Καλημέρα.

Πρώτη μέρα στο lexilogia.gr, και καλή αρχή:

μηνυτήρια αναφορά: θα τόλεγα κι εγώ criminal complaint
μηνύω: file charges
κάνω αγωγή: file a (law)suit
καταγγέλλω: file a report
εγκαλώ: file an accusation


----------



## NatCat (Jan 19, 2009)

Ρίξε μια ματιά και εδώ, όπου είχα προσπαθήσει να δώσω μια απάντηση στο προβληματικό αυτό θέμα:

http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php/topic,27621.0.html


----------



## Palavra (Jan 19, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ, το είδα :)
Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι το _report _στο κείμενό μου από μόνο του δε δίνει καμία ιδέα στον παραλήπτη της αγγλικής μετάφρασης σχετικά με το περί τίνος πρόκειται, καθώς νομίζω ότι είναι λίγο γενικό.
Το petition του europa δεν το συζητάω καν. 
Το _*criminal complaint*_ ως ορισμός φέρνει πάρα πολύ στο δικό μας, γι' αυτό και το σκέφτηκα, εσύ τι λες;

Από την άλλη, εκεί είχες προτείνει complaint για το έγκληση. Έχω την αίσθηση ότι θα ταίριαζε επίσης και το *criminal action*, αφού στην ουσία κινείς εσύ τις ενέργειες για να αποζημιωθείς.


Η έγκληση και η μήνυση αποτελούν μορφές ιδιωτικής καταγγελίας του εγκλήματος.

*Έγκληση * είναι κάτι που γίνεται από τον παθόντα, είτε για αυτεπάγγελτα είτε για μη αυτεπάγγελτα εγκλήματα.
Π.χ. κάποιος μου δίνει ένα χαστούκι, με βλέπει ο κύριος μπάτσος αστυνομικός και με ρωτάει: «να σας δώσω κι εγώ άλλο ένα;» «θέλετε να κάνετε μήνυση (καταχρηστικός όρος) ή όχι;» 

Άλλο παράδειγμα: 
*Άρθρο 370Β Ποινικού κώδικα*
1. Όποιος αθέμιτα αντιγράφει, αποτυπώνει, χρησιμοποιεί, αποκαλύπτει σε τρίτον ή οπωσδήποτε παραβιάζει στοιχεία ή προγράμματα υπολογιστών τ’οποία συνιστούν κρατικά, επιστημονικά ή επαγγελματικά απόρρητα ή απόρρητα επιχείρησης του δημοσίου ή ιδιωτικού τομέα, τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση τουλάχιστον 3 μηνών. [...]
2. Αν ο δράστης είναι στην υπηρεσία του κατόχου των στοιχείων, καθώς και αν το απόρρητο είναι ιδιαίτερα μεγάλης οικονομικής σημασίας, επιβάλλεται φυλάκιση τουλάχιστον ενός έτους. 
[...]
*4. Οι πράξεις που προβλέπονται στις παραγρ.1 και 2 διώκονται ύστερα από έγκληση*. 

*Μήνυση* είναι ό,τι και το προηγούμενο, μόνο που γίνεται από τρίτον.

*ΑΡΘΡΟ 42 του Κώδικα Ποινικής Δικονομίας*
*Μήνυση αξιόποινων πράξεων*
1. Εκτός από αυτόν που αδικήθηκε, και οποιοσδήποτε άλλος έχει το δικαίωμα να καταγγείλει στην αρχή τις αξιόποινες πράξεις που διώκονται αυτεπαγγέλτως, τις οποίες πληροφορήθηκε με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο. 


Η έγκληση και η μήνυση είναι και οι δύο *καταγγελίες* (Ανδρουλάκης, _Θεμελιώδεις έννοιες της ποινικής δίκης, σ.σ. 215-220)_

*Μηνυτήρια αναφορά* είναι, όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, το περιεχόμενο της έκθεσης, η περιγραφή των αδικημάτων, όπως θέλετε πείτε το.

Και μερικά συμπληρωματικά:
*ΑΡΘΡΟ 36 ΚΠΔ*
*Αυτεπάγγελτη δίωξη* 
Όταν δεν απαιτείται έγκληση ή αίτηση, η ποινική δίωξη κινείται αυτεπάγγελτα, ύστερα από αναφορά, μήνυση ή άλλη είδηση ότι διαπράχθηκε αξιόποινη πράξη. 

*ΑΡΘΡΟ 40 ΚΠΔ
Υποχρέωση ιδιωτών*
1. Ακόμα και ιδιώτες οφείλουν στις συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις που προβλέπονται από το νόμο, αν αντιληφθούν οι ίδιοι αξιόποινη πράξη που διώκεται αυτεπαγγέλτως, να την αναγγείλουν στον εισαγγελέα πλημμελειοδικών ή σε οποιονδήποτε ανακριτικό υπάλληλο, η αναγγελία αυτή μπορεί να γίνει είτε εγγράφως με μια αναφορά ή προφορικά, οπότε συντάσσεται έκθεση.


----------



## NatCat (Jan 19, 2009)

Μου αρέσει το criminal complaint. 

Το criminal action δεν μου αρέσει γιατί υπάρχει κίνδυνος σύγχυσης μεταξύ πολιτικής και ποινικής δίκης.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 19, 2009)

Δηλαδή να υπάρξει σύγχυση από το σκέτο action που θα μπορούσε να μας φέρει στο μυαλό το civil action;


----------



## NatCat (Jan 19, 2009)

Ακριβώς.

Εδώ νομίζω ότι το criminal complaint είναι μια χαρά. Τα προβλήματα αρχίζουν όταν στο ίδιο κείμενο έχεις και εγκλήσεις και μηνύσεις και καταγγελίες και μηνυτήριες αναφορές, οπότε πρέπει να κάνεις διάκριση.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 19, 2009)

Λοιπόν, συνοψίζω και διορθώνεις/διορθώνετε-προσθέτεις/προσθέτετε κατά βούληση:

μηνυτήρια αναφορά = criminal complaint
έγκληση = criminal action (πάντα με το criminal)
μήνυση = criminal charges (n.) /file criminal charges

Τα του αστικού λέω να μην τα μπλέξουμε εδώ.
Επίσης, υπάρχει και το accusation, όπως είπε ο Ψηλέας, που νομίζω όμως ότι θα ταίριαζε περισσότερο ως απόδοση της _καταγγελίας_.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 7, 2009)

Θα διαφωνήσω με τον εαυτό μου (και δεν είμαι καν δίδυμος :)) ως προς το criminal action. Βλέπω εδώ στο Black's ότι το ορίζει ως an action instituted by the government to punish offenses against the public. Άρα, για το *έγκληση *ό,τι προαιρείσθε.


----------



## lawlexs (Apr 29, 2010)

Συμφωνώ με το Criminal Complaint = μηνυτήρια αναφορά, αλλά και μήνυση ή έγκληση :)
μάλιστα βρήκα οτι χρησιμοποιείται ως όρος στην αμερικάνικη δικαιοσύνη, οπότε θα γίνει κατανοητό αν το μεταφράσεις έτσι. 

Στα τεφτέρια μου δεν έχω ξεχωριστή λέξη για έγκληση και μήνυση, και δεν διακρίνοουν οι αγγλοφωνοι μεταξύ των δυο, είναι το ίδιο πράγμα - σε μας η μόνη διαφορά είναι πως έγκληση υποβάλλει μόνο το θύμα, ενώ μήνυση όποιος λάβει γνώση για την τέλεση εγκληματικής πράξης - έχει σημασία δηλαδή για να ξεχωρίζουμε ποιο αδίκημα μπορει να καταγγελθεί από τον οποιονδήποτε και ποιό μονο από το θύμα. 

Σε κείμενο, θα έγραφα file charges ή file a complaint, ανάλογα με την ένταση που δίνεται απο τα συμφραζόμενα.

Το action, για το λόγο που λες κι εσυ, θα το ξεχνούσα - στην περίπτωση που κινείται διαδικασία από Αρχή υπάρχει και ο όρος indictment - η πράξη με την οποία εισάγεται μια υπόθεση στην ποινική δικαιοσύνη. 
Στα ποινικά, η διαδικασία ξεκινά παντά από τις αρχές, ακόμα και όταν κατατίθεται μήνυση. 

ΥΓ: Ενα βιβλίο για το αγγλικό νομικό σύστημα σε τρεις γλώσσες, ελληνικά - αγγλικά - γαλλικά είναι το 
" Η αγγλική και η γαλλική νομική γλώσσα και το αγγλικό δίκαιο" Εκδόσεις Αντ. Σάκκουλα. Είναι σύνοψη του αγγλικού νομικού συστήματος και μπορει να "ψαρέψετε" όρους.


----------

